# my horse gyspy



## ShireStallion (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi i am new here and i thought i would start by showing you my horse
she is a shire x by the shire stallion Gleadhill Samson


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

hi hun no piccie x


----------



## ShireStallion (Feb 6, 2013)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> hi hun no piccie x


thanks still getting the hang of things


----------



## ShireStallion (Feb 6, 2013)

and heres another


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

tis okay  She looks fab, my daughter would be over to you in a heartbeat she loves the feathery hairys, very lovely but I have to say I like my finer hosses x


----------



## ShireStallion (Feb 6, 2013)

thanks she is a usefull size but i must admit i do love draft horses


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ahh lovely, and her dad is handsome too. 

I'm a lover of big, wide, hairy things  If i could have a horse, it would defo be a gypsy cob, nice and big and hairy. Gorgeous. 
Also love the shires and Clydesdale.


----------



## Stallion (Dec 4, 2020)

Shes beautiful, love to have my gypsyvanner shire cross stallion Storm breed her!


----------



## Kurtis Conner (Dec 20, 2020)

What a charm!? Of course, I don't have the extra $20,000 that they ask for this amazing guy right now, so I can only admire and dream and share with you =)


----------

